# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Syysaikataulut voimaan 16.8.

## RSS

Syysaikataulut tulevat voimaan 16.8.

Helsingin seudun bussit, raitiovaunut ja lähiliikenteen junat siirtyvät syysaikatauluihin maanantaina 16.8. Bussilinjalla 11 (RautatientoriKorkeasaari) on voimassa erilliset syyskuun aikataulut 1.30.9.

Syysliikenteen alkaessa joillekin busseille tulee reitti- ja liikennöintimuutoksia.

Helsinki

Bussilinjan *23N* reitti Alppilassa muuttuu ja bussi kulkee Aleksis Kiven katua. Linjojen *57* ja *58* reitit muuttuvat Munkkivuoressa. Linjan *91/91K* päätepysäkki siirtyy Länsisalmesta Sotungintien ja Rapuojantien risteykseen ja linjan *94V* päätepysäkki siirtyy Keinulaudantielle.

Jouko-linjan *J82* uusi reitti kulkee Marjaniemessä Niittyrannan kautta. Linjan *J98* päätepysäkki siirtyy Rastilasta Ramsinniemeen.

Lisätiedot ja kartat reittimuutoksista

Espoo

Bussilinjojen *11*, *12*, *13*, *14*, *16*, *18* ja *19* lähtö- ja päätepysäkki Tapiolan keskuksessa siirtyy Merituulentielle. Myöskään Tapiolan palvelulinjat *P10*, *P11*, *P12* ja *P13* eivät enää pysähdy Tapionaukiolla, lähin pysäkki on Merituulentiellä.

Linjojen *24* ja *86* reitit muuttuvat ja linjan *52* päätepysäkki siirtyy Tapionaukiolta Westendinasemalle.

Lisätiedot ja kartat reittimuutoksista

Kerava ja Vantaa

Keravan linjan *8* uusi reitti kulkee Keravan asemalta Kytömaan kautta Kaskelaan. Uusi linja *9* liikennöi Keravan asemalta Etelä-Kaskelan kautta Kuusisaareen.
Lisätiedot ja kartta reittimuutoksista

Vantaalla linjojen *63* (TikkurilaKylmäoja) ja *69* (HakunilaSotunkiTikkurila) reitit muuttuvat. Linjan 68 V-vuorot Kylmäojalle lakkautetaan. Linja *83* (TikkurilaKolohonka) lopettaa liikennöinnin. Sen palvelua korvaavat linjan 69 muuttunut reitti sekä linja 68.
Lisätiedot ja kartat reittimuutoksista

Seutulinjat

Linjan *105 B*-reitti muuttuu ja kulkee Olarinluoman kautta Orionille. Linjan *206* uusi reitti kulkee Säterinkadun, Friisinmäentien ja Nuijalantien kautta.  Linjan *212* kaikki vuorot ajavat Laajalahden kautta Sinimäentietä, Turvesuontietä ja Kurkijoentietä.

Uusi linja *562* aloittaa liikennöinnin välillä Vuosaaren satamaMellunmäkiTikkurila. Linja kulkee Tikkurilan ja Mellunmäen välillä samaa reittiä kuin Vantaan linja *62*.

Linjan *633* liikennöintiaikaa jatketaan N-vuoroilla. Linjan *973* reitti muuttuu ja kulkee Vantaan Päiväkummusta Korson ja Vallinojan kautta Ali-Keravalle ja sieltä edelleen Keravan aseman kautta Virrenkulmaan.

Aamuyöllä liikennöivien linjojen *400N*, *700N* ja *710N* reitit muuttuvat. Linjat *410N* ja *600N* lakkautetaan ja uusi linja *300N* aloittaa liikennöinnin välillä Helsinki (Elielinaukio)PitäjänmäkiUusmäkiPähkinärinneHä  meenkyläRajatorppaHelsinki.

Lisätiedot ja kartat reittimuutoksista

Syksyn ja talven aikataulut 16.8.2010 - 5.6.2011



Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------

